# Electrovibe Mockup Pedal



## music6000




----------



## laundryman

Can't wait for this one.  I've never owned or even used a vibe before.  How do the two speeds work?  Is one for chorus mode and the other for vibrato?


----------



## Robert

It's two speed controls that can be toggled with the footswitch. 

If you've never used a vibe before then you haven't experienced it, but at some point when you're playing with a vibe you'll wish you could quickly kick it into high gear (or low gear) without having to reach down and turn the knob.


----------



## fig

It's like a Ford-O-Matic 2-speed tranny in a '62 Falcon......smooth


----------



## uranium_jones

It switches from Dennis Hopper to Willem Dafoe.


----------



## Knotty Pine

Does it “ramp” up/down when the speed is engaged?


----------



## Robert

This one doesn't ramp, no.


----------



## fig

Robert said:


> This one doesn't ramp, no.



Neither did the Falcon. Not enough ass I'm afraid.


----------



## ADAOCE

This pedal is going to be great I can’t wait to build one. The speed control will be nice. There’s a uni vibe pedal out there that actually has a pot on the right side that you can roll with your foot. I saw it on Rhett shulls channel.


----------



## music6000

thewintersoldier said:


> this is why you need to just rip the band aid off and do a pigtronix rototron. I don't care what size it is and if it has stacked boards!


In the Real world, as you may know, this is for a pro Builder being SMD & a lot of components to go with it so it would need the support of the Members that would put there hand up that are willing to even attempt to build it & Mr PedalPCB to even consider taking it on!
With the current Covid crisis, it may not be that practical for the Bedroom!
As awesome as it is being Analog, no other PCB is available in the last 5 years it has been available that I'm aware off.


----------



## fig

I'll need a new eyeglass prescription. I hear the Hubble is being dismantled....


----------



## Robert

Never say never (or was it Goonies never say die?   I'm not sure, this is why we need a PR guy)..

The Rototron _would_ be cool but that's not really what I was shooting for here.   My goal was to stay as close to the original vintage specs as possible, within reason.        

I do have plans for another version with a few more features in the future, but that's not a replacement for this one.


----------



## Robert

Admit it, you just want a cool tie like mine.

They don't just give these things out to anybody.... I _earned_ it fair and square, ask Chuck.


----------



## fig

Robert said:


> I _earned_ it fair and square, ask Chuck.


I heard you _couldn't resist._


----------



## Robert

Resistance is futile.


----------



## fig

thewintersoldier said:


> if you're looking for part time help I'd love to apply.


Like YOU have time?


----------



## Robert

Proper switch acquired.


----------



## caiofilipini

@PedalPCB would you mind sharing a link to that one?


----------



## Robert

This is the switch:


			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/633-M2012TNW01-DC
		


I painted the white part with Testers model paint.

The first faceplate that will be released is not designed for this switch, it'll work with the "paddle" style switch Tayda carries:








						Mini Toggle Switch   SPDT On-On with Lever Handles
					

DAIER -Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## NickC

are the components of this project  easy to find?


----------



## Robert

Yep, Tayda has everything you need with the exception of the two C100K dual pots.  

They do carry them, they're just out of stock at the moment.


----------



## NickC

Robert said:


> Yep, Tayda has everything you need with the exception of the two C100K dual pots.
> 
> They do carry them, they're just out of stock at the moment.


Mr. PCB can you share the part list? so i can start to order them. thank you


----------



## Jiuk

Can I use L78L15, Silonex 7532 and 7371 lamp for this Vibe?


----------



## doublej

so I really want to use the paddle switch, but no experience with square holes.  any pointers here before I commit to ordering that faceplate?


----------



## Robert

NickC said:


> Mr. PCB can you share the part list? so i can start to order them. thank you



I'll try to get it posted today or tomorrow.




Jiuk said:


> Can I use L78L15, Silonex 7532 and 7371 lamp for this Vibe?



I used L78L15 because that's what other comparable vibes use.   Chuck has mentioned (and is correct) that the 15V supply isn't quite high enough for the 15V regulator to actually do it's job and suggested as 12V regulator instead.   (L78L12 would work fine)

I also used the 7371 lamp, but I used LDRs from Tayda for prototyping.   The 7532 or 9203 are both most likely better choices.




doublej said:


> so I really want to use the paddle switch, but no experience with square holes.  any pointers here before I commit to ordering that faceplate?



I drilled all four corners with an 1/8" bit for reference then drilled a 1/2" hole in the center (starting with an 1/8" pilot hole).

Afterwards I squared it up with a square file from Harbor Freight.   The whole (hole?  ) process took maybe five minutes.   I was much easier than I expected.   

Besides, with the faceplate it doesn't really matter if your cutout isn't 100% perfect.









						8 In. Square File
					

Amazing deals on this 8In Square File  at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				




@Bricksnbeatles suggested using a coping saw but I think for a hole this size the file works just as well.


----------



## zenhunter72

I was wondering on the solder side, there are 2 pads labelled 1044. Do we bridge those if we are going to use the MAX1044 or is that for a 1M SMD resistor?


----------



## Robert

Bridge them if you're using TC1044SCPA / ICL7660SCPA.


----------



## NickC

some news about the part list?


----------



## doublej

NickC said:


> some news about the part list?


not sure about others but I printed out the picture of the PCB and went one by one writing down the components marking them off as I went


----------



## GarrettRSound

doublej said:


> not sure about others but I printed out the picture of the PCB and went one by one writing down the components marking them off as I went


That’s how I did mine. Parts are arriving today, but my PedalPCB order is still in the mail. USA to Canada shipping is going super slow again lately


----------



## NickC

what lamp you used? I'd like to order all the parts from Tayda


----------



## jjjimi84

I bought about 5-7371 bulbs when I ordered enclosures, I will have a couple to spare if anybody needs one.


----------



## GarrettRSound

NickC said:


> what lamp you used? I'd like to order all the parts from Tayda


I got one of each of the 3 lamps Tayda sells so I could see which one works best, although I don’t expect a big difference. Might build a little lamp tester to see how well each of them glow before my build. Canada Post tells me to expect my PCB to arrive on Wednesday and I’ve only got a half day at work so I’ll probably have it built that evening and maybe an idea of which lamp is best.


----------



## Robert

If you're talking about the neon lamps from Tayda (SG004, SG013, SG640) they aren't going to work.

Those are 110VAC lamps.


----------



## NickC

Yes they have only 110vac

 Where we can find some good lamps in europe?
Someone  have used the vibe kit from banzai music?
They dont have spec about it on the web site.



			Univibe Upgrade Kit :: Sets, Kits, Specials :: Electronic Parts :: Banzai Music GmbH


----------



## GarrettRSound

Robert said:


> If you're talking about the neon lamps from Tayda (SG004, SG013, SG640) they aren't going to work.
> 
> Those are 110VAC lamps.


Well, damn. At least I know now and not finding out while I’m building it. Time to hunt around for something that’ll fit the bill! *edit* for any other Canadians in my situation: Digi-Key is where you’ll find them the cheapest. $2ish each plus $8 shipping. Would’ve gone through Smallbear but they didn’t have any of the other items that I want in stock right now.


----------



## Crispy

what voltage does this circuit run on? i want to pick out a PSU, also i just got my voltage regulators i bought 12v and 15v i wasn't sure what would be best . thank you for your help.


----------



## Robert

Power it from a standard 9VDC supply, anything higher can damage the charge pump IC.

Go with the 12V regulator.


----------



## Crispy

i was wondering if you could help me with hooking up the Vibe foot switch PCB to the main PCB .  i noticed the vibe foot switch pcb has two more connections than are on the main PCB and i was not sure  of the order it gets connected. i appreciate any help on this ,thank you for your time . im really excited to get this thing plugged in.


----------



## Robert

I'll have a wiring diagram drawn up soon, but in the meantime it's easy enough.

The four center pads connect to the PCB.   The pad on the far left goes to the tip of the input jack,  the pad on the far right goes to the tip of the output jack.   (The same as the standard wiring diagram here)


----------



## danfrank

Robert said:


> I'll try to get it posted today or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used L78L15 because that's what other comparable vibes use.   Chuck has mentioned (and is correct) that the 15V supply isn't quite high enough for the 15V regulator to actually do it's job and suggested as 12V regulator instead.   (L78L12 would work fine)


For those who want 15 volts regulated try the LDO reg
LM2937-15
It only needs 15.6 volts input to regulate. Mouser has them.

I haven't seen the schematic but will a 7660 or 1044 charge pump work with the current demands of this board or will it need the LT1054 charge pump?


----------



## music6000

danfrank said:


> For those who want 15 volts regulated try the LDO reg
> LM2937-15
> It only needs 15.6 volts input to regulate. Mouser has them.
> 
> I haven't seen the schematic but will a 7660 or 1044 charge pump work with the current demands of this board or will it need the LT1054 charge pump?


It lists LT1054 on the PCB & it doesn't have the Pin 1 & Pin 8 Jumper for the 7660 or 1044.


----------



## ADAOCE

music6000 said:


> It lists LT1054 on the PCB & it doesn't have the Pin 1 & Pin 8 Jumper for the 7660 or 1044.


I think the jumper is on the backside of pcb


----------



## Loxton

Robert said:


> Yep, Tayda has everything you need with the exception of the two C100K dual pots.


Can you please link the Lamps from Tayda? Can you use LEDs at all? Or where you recommend getting them from? Thanks


----------



## jjjimi84

I got mine from hawk electronics, it is also where I get almost all of my enclosures.





__





						7371 Advanced Micro Lites Incandescent Lamp | Hawk Electronics
					






					hawkusa.com
				




Filming a demo today with sounds and trimmer talk.


----------



## Crispy

jjjimi84 said:


> Filming a demo today with sounds and trimmer talk.


could you post a pic of your finished PCB?, my build is not working correctly and i was wondering if i could compare mine with a picture of your finished PCB  for trouble shooting. my bulb lights up and pulses , the speed nobs/switch work ,the trimmers work , it passes sound in bypass but when on i do not hear anything no swishing, swooshing noises no guitar sound at all. i was hoping its an easy fix.


----------



## jjjimi84




----------



## Crispy

jjjimi84 said:


>


awesome thank you , after taking my pcb out of the enclosure i noticed it is working fine as it should now , so im thinking i just have something shorting to ground through my enclosure , i think this will be an easy fix . thank you for posting this pic it helped me go over all my components .


----------



## Robert

Make sure the dual pots aren't making contact with the back of the PCB.


----------



## NickC

a tip, which of these two is ok for electrovibe?









						Miniature Bulb 12V 75mA, 0,50
					

Miniatur ligh bulb T1-1/4, 12V and 75mA This bulb is used in the Forum-Vibe




					www.musikding.de
				











						Miniature Bulb 12V 40mA, 0,50
					

Miniatur ligh bulb T1-1/4, 12V and 40mA




					www.musikding.de


----------



## Robert

I used the 7371, which is 12V / 40mA. 

I can't comment on the compatibility of the 75mA bulb, but the description says it's for the Forum-Vibe, which uses a similar LFO.


----------



## NickC

ok done! it work, the gain and bias trimmer is just to regulate the bulb right? how is it advisable to set it?


----------



## jjjimi84

NickC said:


> ok done! it work, the gain and bias trimmer is just to regulate the bulb right? how is it advisable to set it?



This is very subjective, one controls the brightness of the bulb and the other controls the slope of the bulb. You have to kind of adjust them to get it as swampy as you like. 

Make sure you adjust and put the lid back on and test. Recommend getting comfortable and have fun there are a lot variations in these two controls.


----------



## NickC

last strange thing, my speed switch when it is on  (LED ON) refers to the first potentiometer on the left and not to the second as in theory it should be.


----------



## Robert

NickC said:


> last strange thing, my speed switch when it is on  (LED ON) refers to the first potentiometer on the left and not to the second as in theory it should be.



This is normal.  

You can change it fairly easily if you'd prefer, but it seemed more logical for the Speed switch / LED to activate the speed control that it was closest to.

The first prototype was the other way around and it just felt wrong.


----------



## NickC

Yes in this way is more correct, great pcb work.


----------



## Thewoodenone

jjjimi84 said:


> I got mine from hawk electronics, it is also where I get almost all of my enclosures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7371 Advanced Micro Lites Incandescent Lamp | Hawk Electronics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hawkusa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filming a demo today with sounds and trimmer talk.


Link to demo? I'd love to hear it


----------



## jjjimi84

Thewoodenone said:


> Link to demo? I'd love to hear it



Should be up tomorrow or Friday, life has had a really nice way of kicking me in the nuts this last month. Videos will be starting to come out more consistently again.


----------



## matt3310

what should the bias be?


----------



## Big Monk

jjjimi84 said:


>


Did you use pin headers to attach the foot switch boards to the main board?


----------



## jjjimi84

Big Monk said:


> Did you use pin headers to attach the foot switch boards to the main board?



Nope clipped leads from diodes


----------

